# Machining in WW2



## alloy (Nov 19, 2017)

Youtube video explaining machining from the WW2 era


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 19, 2017)

Fun to watch, Thanks for posting.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2017)

Very cool. Man did you see the condition of those machines, old south bends, very cool double ram horizontal mill too.


----------



## kvt (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for posting,   Old iron to many of them went to scrap.


----------



## alloy (Nov 19, 2017)

I was looking fow WW2 movies and this vid popped up.  I couldn't resist posting it.  Just too cool to not post.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 19, 2017)

Funny thing was I think I only saw one guy with safety glasses and he was using the surface grinder.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 19, 2017)

Reminds me of junior and high school shop classes.  By the time I graduated those types of jobs were already beginning to vanish out here
in the West.  I ended up going into electronics but I could just as well have ended up a tool and die guy.  Now I'm doing at home some of what I never got a chance to do professionally. 
Mark S.


----------



## kvt (Nov 19, 2017)

You had it better than me,   MY highshool had 2 welders and single drill press, and a bunch of hand tools.   By my senior year, I had more hand tools and auto shop tools than the school did at that point.   Of course my school only had 43 in the graduating class,  and that was the largest in over 10 years.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 20, 2017)

That's the way I was taught vocational, had drafting , metallurgy, trigonometry. After graduation we had night school for two more years . To finish out our apprenticeship. Wouldn't have missed any of it.


----------



## JerryK (Nov 20, 2017)

I have my uncles 11th edition Machinery’s Handbook from 1942
also my grandfather’s draft certificate from 1917  WWI
His trade – Machinist


----------



## alloy (Nov 21, 2017)

This just popped up for me on youtube.

There are dozens of old videos like this.  You watch one and the others come up.  So many that I can't even list them all.


----------

